
An Argument for Automation - gh1
https://medium.com/@kentcdodds/an-argument-for-automation-fce8394c14e2#.n0fw2rg8h
======
cozmo
Agree with most of what the author says. In addition, the urge to automate has
given rise to some excellent ideas in the world of technology so far (if not
most of them).

